# Variable in Konsole



## zeadi (23. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
und zwar muss ich ein Programm erstellen, welches eine ganze Zahl überprüft, ob es durch 3 teilbar ist. Es funktioniert einwandfrei, jedoch muss bei der Ausgabe, die vorher überprüfende Zahl in der Antwort stehen. Jedoch weiß ich im Moment leider gar nicht wie ich die Variable in den Satz hinzufüge.


```
import java.util.Scanner;


public class test111 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		Scanner scanner = new Scanner (System.in); 
		System.out.println ("Geben Sie eine ganze Zahl ein: "); 
		int x = scanner.nextInt (); 
		int a = x % 3; 
		boolean z = a==0; 
		if (z == true ) { 
		System.out.println ("ist durch 3 teilbar ");} 
		else {{System.out.println ( "ist nicht durch 3 teilbar") ;} 
		}
	}
}
```

Es soll also am Ende diese Antwort in der Konsole erscheinen: (Die Zahl) ist durch 3/ nicht durch 3 teilbar. Ich stehe gerade total auf dem Schlauch. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand behilflich sein.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Gucky (23. Okt 2014)

```
System.out.println(x + " ist durch drei teilbar.");
```

Das schreit nach Grundlagen. 

PS: nur als Tipps für später:

```
int x = scanner...
int a = x % 3;
boolean z = a == 0;
if (z == true)...
```

== gibt nur einen boolean zurück. Also kannst du auch if(z) schreiben.
Und das Ganze geht noch viel kürzer:

```
int x = ...
int y = x % 3;
if (y == 0)...

//oder sogar

int x = scanner...
if ((x % 3) == 0)...
```

Nur mal so nebenbei. 
Damit sparst du Variablen und es ist mMn besser lesbar.


----------



## zeadi (23. Okt 2014)

vielen danke! ich habe es gelernt, jedoch einfach vergessen. wird in der zukunft nicht mehr passieren


----------



## chuxXo (27. Okt 2014)

Könntest natürlich auch printf benützen 

System.out.printf("Die Zahl %d ist durch 3 teilbar",x);

Dabei dient %d als Platzhalter, der nach dem String angegebenen Variable.


----------

